# Tyco S Old Ford Pickup Truck Body



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*My Friend just scored this Rare Tyco S Series Old Ford Pickup Body for me off the Bay,
For $20. bucks, But it has a Reproduction Bottom Half, Top Half is original I think ?
Just going to put a t-jet chassis under it with some custom wheels & leave the body as is,
For Now, Till I can track down the part's to finish it, 
Like the ~ Horn ~ Exhaust Pipes & Headlight part for it.
But it should turn out pretty cool just the way the body is now with a custom chassis under it.*


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i sold that. you can get parts from homodels.com. I will be sending him an extra "lower" body in turquoise that has been trimmed out to mount a tjet chassis.

top is original.....red painted dark green from the factory. decal was extra


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that would be sweet with a slimline chassis under it.
and I know a guy selling one on eBay for $37.00.
LOL


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hi sethndaddy, That's cool small world that I am getting a cool truck body,
That I always wanted from a Hobby Talk member by Chance off the Bay
And "Thanks" For the info on the part's needed to make it like an original.
I found this Tyco S Chassis on the Bay for $16. bucks 
Maybe I should keep it all original and go with the Tyco S Chassis also ???



Just To Note: I just realized that I hit 500 post Today "Rock On" How cool is that !!!

*


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> *Hi sethndaddy, That's cool small world that I am getting a cool truck body,
> That I always wanted from a Hobby Talk member by Chance off the Bay
> And "Thanks" For the info on the part's needed to make it like an original.
> I found this Tyco S Chassis on the Bay for $16. bucks
> ...


Thats mine so you should definitely buy it..lol


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would use the tyco "s". it looks better


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

agreed ....
keep it original


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Keeping an original is the best way to go for the money value...but, if I had a second/damaged one to play with... I'd like that truck much better with the front bumper/bracket removed, remove the air horn and side stacks, chop the top, move the rear fenders back to center the bed (too much overhang), nice set of chromes and some fat rears...just my thoughts as opinions will vary...:wink2: RM


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Ok Now I am getting the Tyco S Chassis to complete the body, Thanks to everyone's input.
And now I also found a really cool custom display cube to put it in.
I may order that in a few days, ~ Still debating about buying that.

 *


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hi Hilltop, I looked at a lot of 34' Ford Pickup's and all the custom ones had the bed shortened.
Or the wheelbase altered like in the last pic on the bottom.
Even the top two look to have a shorter bed then the Tyco one dose.
Didn't see any with a copped top.

 *


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Little bit older, but cool nontheless..


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hay I got the Tyco S 34' Pickup Body Today from my friend that got it off the Bay for me.
And also got the Tyco S Chassis also. ~ The body came with an extra roadster style body also.
Vary cool extra Turquoise colored roadster body. ~ I know there all from Hobby Talk Members. 
Small world, I didn't know that when I had my friend buy them for me off the Bay.
I have to put them build's to the side for right now. 
I am working on my new T-Jet Repair Shop at the moment.
That's in another post, ~ With an updated progress pic.
Added: { I just realized that the Turquoise body is an extra base for the truck body }

 *


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the TYCO S ford truck, but something about it has always looked a little odd to me. (go figure!!!)
compare the TYCO body to the pics and see that there is a little more space between the cab and front of rear fender than is depicted on the TYCO body.
still a very nice looking body and desireable for sure.

just ... now ... I know what was odd in my mind(LOL)


----------

